# Uninstall option no longer available for the new version of Microsoft Edge



## P4-630 (Aug 7, 2020)

_Beginning with general availability of the new Microsoft Edge in January, Microsoft has migrated Windows customers from the legacy version of Microsoft Edge to the new version in a phased rollout. We want to ensure all Windows customers have the latest Microsoft Edge browser for the performance, privacy, security, productivity, and support features it offers. 

The new version of Microsoft Edge gives users full control over importing personal data from the legacy version of Microsoft Edge. The new version of Microsoft Edge is included in a Windows system update, so the option to uninstall it or use the legacy version of Microsoft Edge will no longer be available.

If you need further assistance, please go to the Microsoft Edge support website or contact support._



			https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4576988/can-t-uninstall-microsoft-edge


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 7, 2020)

Doesnt matter to me, I dont use it anyway.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 7, 2020)

No doubt a rash of whiny complaints will soon follow this news. 


CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Doesnt matter to me, I dont use it anyway.


Which leads to my point. Windows makes it easy to use alternative browsers for those who don't want to use Edge.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 7, 2020)

I get to keep both apparently 






This on Windows 10 build 20185 (insider)


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 7, 2020)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Doesnt matter to me, I dont use it anyway.



Yep, I delete the shortcuts and move on with my life...for the most part.

The annoying thing to me is that certain Microsoft programs/apps refuse to respect the default browser selection and always open Edge.  For example, if you are in your OneDrive folder on your computer and you right click a file and select "Show Online" it always opens in Edge regardless of what your default browser is set to.  But, I guess it's a minor annoyance that most people never run into anyway.



windwhirl said:


> I get to keep both apparently
> 
> View attachment 164883
> 
> This on Windows 10 build 20185 (insider)



Yes, the old Edge must remain on the computer for basically the same reason IE is still there.  There are some things that require the old Edge, like the Windows Store or some Apps from it. I don't remember which it is, there was an article about it when the new Edge first started rolling out.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 7, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> I get to keep both apparently
> 
> View attachment 164883
> 
> This on Windows 10 build 20185 (insider)


What is that one to the right of the CMD prompt?


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 7, 2020)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> What is that one to the right of the CMD prompt?


Firefox Nightly.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 7, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> I get to keep both apparently


Well, it says beginning in January...


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 7, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> No doubt a rash of whiny complaints will soon follow this news.



Or whiny defenders.  If I don't want it, I should be able to uninstall it.  It's my PC right?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 7, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> It's my PC right?


No it's not. But it IS your right to not buy or use Windows. Remember, like ALL software, you don't own the software. You own a license to use the software in accordance with the license agreement you agreed to abide with when you decided to keep using it.

 If you don't like the terms of the agreement, use Linux or something else. That is your right.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 7, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> No it's not. But it IS your right to not buy or use Windows. Remember, like ALL software, you don't own the software. You own a license to use the software in accordance with the license agreement you agreed to abide with when you decided to keep using it.
> 
> If you don't like the terms of the agreement, use Linux or something else. That is your right.



Oh, it isn't my PC.  Alright then, my mistake.


----------



## jayseearr (Aug 7, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> No doubt a rash of whiny complaints will soon follow this news.
> Which leads to my point. Windows makes it easy to use alternative browsers for those who don't want to use Edge.


No doubt is right, do you see how you are kind of speaking out of both sides of your mouth? If it's not worthy of "whining" about, then why are you so sure people will "whine"
at the end of the day i use and will continue to use microsoft/windows but why remove such a basic yet fundamental feature and not expect pushback?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 7, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Oh, it isn't my PC. Alright then, my mistake.


Come on! You know what I meant. Yes, it is your hardware. But you don't own Windows. 


jayseearr said:


> No doubt is right, do you see how you are kind of speaking out of both sides of your mouth? If it's not worthy of "whining" about, then why are you so sure people will "whine"


LOL Really? I see you just joined this site - is this the first tech support forum you have visited? 

There are Microsoft haters throughout this site and in the IT press who just love to pounce on and bash Microsoft for every move they make, good or bad - to the point where some even totally fabricate falsehoods! And that includes falsehoods about Edge. 

So it is not about me speaking out of both sides, it is about me stating the obvious. Microsoft surely has done many things that deserve bashing, criticisms, and even perhaps, criminal investigations. But getting rid of the old, flakey, under-developed version of Edge is not one of those things. It never should have been released in the first place.  And preventing the removal of the new Edge when it can easily be supplanted by 3rd party alternatives isn't either. Yet people will.


----------



## AltCapwn (Aug 7, 2020)

Powershell ftw bois. 

you can pretty much uninstall everything that isn't uninstallable. You can even f*ck your OS if you want to uninstall system components.


----------



## jayseearr (Aug 7, 2020)

less options/choices is almost never a good thing. I'm well aware people love to bash microsoft and virtually every other company for no reason sometimes yes, but let's also not try to act like every issue that pops up that people don't agree with should just get thrown into that category either...


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 7, 2020)

altcapwn said:


> Powershell ftw bois


Good point. No doubt there will be some who will figure out and publish how to remove it. 


jayseearr said:


> but let's also not try to act like every issue that pops up that people don't agree with should just get thrown into that category either...


That would be great. But sadly, you are right, "people love to bash Microsoft". And frankly, I will defend their right to do so - when deserved. 

Anyway, back on topic. The old Edge is being totally phased out. That's a very good thing.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 7, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> Come on! You know what I meant. Yes, it is your hardware. But you don't own Windows.



Well, no.  I wasn't sure.  You quoted it's my PC and then said: No, it's not.  Also, I believe the Gov already sued them once for this.  Maybe they'll do it again.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Microsoft_Corp.



> _*United States v. Microsoft Corporation*_, 253 F.3d 34 (D.C. Cir. 2001),[1] was a noted American antitrust law case in which the U.S. government accused Microsoft of illegally maintaining its monopoly position in the PC market primarily through the legal and technical restrictions it put on the abilities of PC manufacturers (OEMs) and users to uninstall Internet Explorer and use other programs such as Netscape and Java.
> 
> ...
> 
> At trial, the district court ruled that Microsoft's actions constituted unlawful monopolization under Section 2 of the Sherman Antitrust Act of 1890, and the U.S. Court of Appeals for the D.C. Circuit affirmed most of the district court's judgments.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 7, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I believe the Gov already sued them once for this. Maybe they'll do it again.


Those were different days and circumstances back then. Back then Microsoft really was trying to rule the world.  Plus, If you read what you quoted, MS coded in restrictions and obstacles preventing system builders and end users from using alternative browsers.  They also put terms in the OEM license agreements with OEM builders to block the use of alternatives if those builders wanted to buy Windows at greatly reduced volume license prices. The did the same with Office products to block the use of WordPerfect, for example. There are no such restrictions today. 

At the same time, Microsoft wanted to put AV code in XP but Norton, McAfee and the others cried "Monopoly" claiming it was their job to rid the world of malware. But of course, we see how good a job they did there. And of course, who got blamed? Norton and McAfee? Nope. The bad guys? Not even them. Microsoft got blamed. 

Notice how MS put antimalware code in Windows starting with W8, and now with W10 and Congress and the EU (as well as Norton and McAfee) have remained mum about it? That's because Congress and the EU got tunnel vision when they heard the word "monopoly" and then failed to protect us consumers while Norton and McAfee failed to protect our systems! They opened the doors to the bad guys take over - and they did. Of course, what incentive does Norton, McAfee and the others have to rid the world of malware? None for that will put them out of business. Something to think about there.


----------



## Selaya (Aug 7, 2020)

There's actually a pretty damn good reason to make Edge uninstallable - there are a lot of (shitty) applications that are hard coded to use the default browser to run/display stuff (I can definitely remember shitty software that simply wouldn't run without iexplore.exe. Not sure about Edge, but I presume the rationale would be same/similar. Actually, doesn't 10 ship with iexplore.exe _still_, anyways? Because of Legacy, blah?)


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 7, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> Those were different days and circumstances back then. Back then Microsoft really was trying to rule the world.





> illegally maintaining its monopoly position in the PC market primarily through the legal and technical restrictions it put on the abilities of PC manufacturers (OEMs) and users to uninstall Internet Explorer





P4-630 said:


> The new version of Microsoft Edge is included in a Windows system update, so the option to uninstall it or use the legacy version of Microsoft Edge will no longer be available.


----------



## kiriakost (Aug 7, 2020)

1) Uninstall option no longer available
2) Stop automated updates neither available from the beginning.  

All those translates to me, that Microsoft thinks them self that half of your own computer and entire of your Internet activity belongs to them.
This is how I stuck with Firefox 56.0 (x64) , because even Firefox this is sold their soul to unknown powers, and they even did destroy the user interface and plug in compatibility too. 
Firefox now wants to harvest all of your passwords in to his own server.  
I am not tolerate such a bulling for either of those sides, which think them self as to be a decision maker and of me that I am a stupid sheep.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 7, 2020)

There are millions of users who are totally naïve about security, operating systems and computer hardware. And that's fine! A computer should be just as easy to use and keep safe as a toaster, home phone or any other household appliance. Those users could care less about which browser they use as long as they can check their bank accounts, read their Gmail, and update their Facebook page. 

And despite what some believe and what they want others to believe,  if those users leave the Windows defaults alone, odds are, they can do all this without problems for years to come. 

But the bad guys are still out there, constantly seeking out and developing new ways to infect our computers and compromise our data. And one of the best ways to stop the bad guys is to keep Windows fully updated. If left to the defaults, Edge is needed for that. So it must be in there. But again, should the user decide they would rather use Chrome, FF, PM or something else, they can. 

Here's how I think Microsoft sees it. They know they are going to get blamed by the Microsoft bashers no matter what. So they would rather get blamed for removing some flexibility from Windows than get blamed (again!) for letting the bad guys run roughshod over their users. As a former network manager for a large government network, I agree with that philosophy. If you allow users to dink with their systems, they will dink it to death, then yell and scream at you for how horrible the computer, Windows, and the sysadmins are.  

@moproblems99 - I don't understand the point of your last post. You took only a portion of the pertinent data for your quotes.  Back in 2001, MS inserted code to block OEM builders from installing alternative browsers. That was the big deal! And it was right that Microsoft got slapped for it!!

It is not a big deal today because users can easily use an alternative browser or browsers all they want. And they can even change the default browser to that alternative.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi,
That I remember the uninstall option was not a live link, just a dead text so sort of useless like some other ms apps that can't be removed without kungfu skills.

```
Get-AppxPackage -AllUsers | where-object {$_.name –notlike '*store*'} | Remove-AppxPackage
```


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 7, 2020)

Selaya said:


> There's actually a pretty damn good reason to make Edge uninstallable - there are a lot of (shitty) applications that are hard coded to use the default browser to run/display stuff (I can definitely remember shitty software that simply wouldn't run without iexplore.exe. Not sure about Edge, but I presume the rationale would be same/similar. Actually, doesn't 10 ship with iexplore.exe _still_, anyways? Because of Legacy, blah?)


Yep, still around even in the newest insider builds.

EDIT: Seeing as I have links to Age of Mythology and Age of Empires II launchers there, it is likely used by said launchers, which I just confirmed by launching Age of Mythology.



altcapwn said:


> You can even f*ck your OS if you want to uninstall system components.


And that's why I'm sort of avoiding PowerShell, I feel like I'll type something wrong and fuck it up.


Bill_Bright said:


> The old Edge is being totally phased out. *That's a very good thing.*


To be honest, I feel kinda sad about that. But I understand that Microsoft had their reasons to do away with EdgeHTML.


kiriakost said:


> because even Firefox this is sold their soul to unknown powers


Wow, wait, stop! What the heck are you talking about?

Sold their souls to unknown powers? Whaaaat?


kiriakost said:


> they even did destroy the user interface


The UI experience is subjective, so I won't make a comment on that.


kiriakost said:


> and plug in compatibility too.


If you're talking about add-ons, I can kinda agree on that. I miss FlashGot, frankly. Again, the discussion around that lasted like two years before Mozilla decided to go ahead.


kiriakost said:


> Firefox now wants to harvest all of your passwords in to his own server.


what? If you mean the Sync feature, people wanted it. And frankly, I'd rather trust Mozilla than, say, Google.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 8, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> To be honest, I feel kinda sad about that.


The original Edge could have and _would_ have been nice if they didn't rush it out the door in a clearly unfinished state. But the Microsoft execs wanted so badly to include it with W10, they made [another] lousy executive decision to push it out unfinished then fix it later. That was simply stupid. The initial version was extremely buggy, supported literally no add-ons or extensions, failed to render many sites properly - it was a mess. It's only virtue was that it was pretty quick. 

All that fiasco did was give all the Microsoft haters and bashers another (but this time, genuine) reason to bash Microsoft. And it was so half-baked and unpolished, it even gave the Microsoft supporters and fanboys reason to bash Microsoft.

I heard through two reliable and independent sources at Microsoft that the Edge development team was opposed to releasing it with W10 because they knew (everybody at Microsoft knew! ) it was not ready to go - it was not even ready for Beta. They wanted to keep it in development just a couple more months until they could release a product they could be proud of. 

But once again, the MS marketing weenies, backed by the MS execs overruled the developers and pushed it out anyway. But who got the blame? The developers, of course.  

It got so much criticism that Microsoft was forced to abandon it completely and go with a Chromium based browser - one that would support the plethora of Chrome extensions and add-ons. 

In the end, consumers have an excellent browser in the "new" Edge. But at what cost? Microsoft is first and foremost a software development company and because of the reckless haste by the company execs, the _appearances_ are that they can't even do that!


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 8, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> Microsoft is first and foremost a software development company and because of the reckless haste by the company execs, the _appearances_ are that they can't even do that!



You didn't need Edge to confirm they can't do that.  Just look at updating Windows 10.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi,
Yeah chredge still needs a setting or two to be at least the same as ie11 
I often center click links to open them in a new tab 

Issue is new tab is never switched too as soon as created ie11 and maybe old edge had a setting to switch to new tab, chredge doesn't neither does chrome.
Without this basic setting it's just not usable.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 8, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> You didn't need Edge to confirm they can't do that. Just look at updating Windows 10.


Which takes us back to my first post and my comment about bashers in my post #13.   This thread has nothing to do with Windows Update. But contrary to what some seem to believe, Windows Update works great for, by far, the vast majority of users. And IMO, that is an exceptional feat considering each and every one of the 1 Billion+ W10 computers out there became unique computers within the first few minutes after the very first boot up - unique with their hardware configurations (from 100s if not 1000s of different manufacturers), network configurations, security configurations, installed programs, not to mention the users, their accounts and their own unique "personalizations". I will not debate this further. 

***

One of the reasons IE is still around is, as mentioned before, some programs still call it up.  This is particularly true if the program uses .NET WebBrowser as that is IE based. So if the program has a link, it is going to fire up IE by default even if another browser is set as the default in Windows.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 8, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> chredge doesn't neither does chrome.



Not my experience.



Bill_Bright said:


> This thread has nothing to do with Windows Update.



It doesn't have anything to do with internet explorer either but that doesn't stop you.

Look, people don't tolerate car updates bricking stuff.  Or phone updates bricking stuff.  Why does MS get a pass?


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 8, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> *Not my experience.*





ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah chredge still needs a setting or two to be at least the same as ie11
> *I often center click links to open them in a new tab
> 
> ...


Hi,
What since you removed the part of the comment you dispute

I'd sure like to see the setting that controls this in either chrome or chredge because I sure haven't run into it.
All center click tabs open behind the original.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 8, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Why does MS get a pass?


Nobody is giving them a pass. If WU fails on one computer, that is one too many. But the problem does not need to be blown WAY WAY out of proportion every time an update fails. And it does not need to be brought up at every opportunistic time when it has nothing to do with the thread. 


moproblems99 said:


> It doesn't have anything to do with internet explorer either but that doesn't stop you.


I'm not the one who first brought it up - like you did with WU.


----------



## kiriakost (Aug 8, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> what? If you mean the Sync feature, people wanted it. And frankly, I'd rather trust Mozilla than, say, Google.



My vote goes to local storage.
And neither there was any public voting about such a change.
When the Firefox server get hacked , what they will say to the world ?  I am sorry .. it was an accident ... and tears


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 8, 2020)

kiriakost said:


> My vote goes to local storage.
> And neither there was any public voting about such a change.
> When the Firefox server get hacked , what they will say to the world ?  I am sorry .. it was an accident ... and tears



1 - You're not required to use Sync and you're free to use Firefox with only local storage.

2 - Well, if someone actually wants a feature that much, they push for it. In Sync's case, it was an add-on that was later merged with Firefox itself. If nobody wanted it, the feature wouldn't be there. And just to add to it, if there had to be public voting every time someone wanted a new feature, the browser would never get anywhere. In any case, most discussions take place in Bugzilla, which isn't exactly closed off.

3 - Firefox Sync locally encrypts your data first, and then sends it over TLS to Mozilla. The encryption keys don't leave your computer.


----------



## Drone (Aug 8, 2020)

lol no uninstall button. If you press Change it just reinstalls it.






It's not in program files and it's not in Turn Windows features on or off. Anywho I don't mind it, at least it's better than original crappy edge.


----------



## Assimilator (Aug 8, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Look, people don't tolerate car updates bricking stuff.  Or phone updates bricking stuff.  Why does MS get a pass?



Since when does Edge brick things?

Never?

OK, go back to drawing on the wall with crayons then.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 8, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> Since when does Edge brick things?



Wasn't talking about Edge there Tinkerbell hater.  Not to my mention I ate my crayons so I have to find something else to occupy my tine.  That said, at least they moved to chromium so we can be done with another piece of MS trash.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 9, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah chredge still needs a setting or two to be at least the same as ie11
> I often center click links to open them in a new tab
> 
> ...



Oh no, you have to hold shift and middle click to open a new tab in the foreground.  How absolutely unusable!


----------



## Rob94hawk (Aug 9, 2020)

I forsee a lawsuit coming from the EU again.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> _Beginning with general availability of the new Microsoft Edge in January, Microsoft has migrated Windows customers from the legacy version of Microsoft Edge to the new version in a phased rollout. We want to ensure all Windows customers have the latest Microsoft Edge browser for the performance, privacy, security, productivity, and support features it offers.
> 
> The new version of Microsoft Edge gives users full control over importing personal data from the legacy version of Microsoft Edge. The new version of Microsoft Edge is included in a Windows system update, so the option to uninstall it or use the legacy version of Microsoft Edge will no longer be available.
> 
> ...


You can remove it the hard way if you wish. Let me know if you'd like a quick walk-through.


CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Doesnt matter to me, I dont use it anyway.


Perhaps, but it still runs in the background whether you want it too or not.

For me, this Edge nonsense isn't an issue as I'm running LTSC, which does not have Edge, Cortana or the App Store installed. I've also removed Windows Defender, Windows Firewall, Internet Explorer and Windows Media Player in favor of programs that work better and allow fine-grained controls.


Rob94hawk said:


> I forsee a lawsuit coming from the EU again.


Possibly, and I would encourage such. EU citizens can purchase the "N" versions of Windows 10, but those versions still include programs and apps that should be removable by the user.


----------



## Selaya (Aug 9, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> The original Edge could have and _would_ have been nice if they didn't rush it out the door in a clearly unfinished state. But the Microsoft execs wanted so badly to include it with W10, they made [another] lousy executive decision to push it out unfinished then fix it later. That was simply stupid. The initial version was extremely buggy, supported literally no add-ons or extensions, failed to render many sites properly - it was a mess. It's only virtue was that it was pretty quick.
> 
> All that fiasco did was give all the Microsoft haters and bashers another (but this time, genuine) reason to bash Microsoft. And it was so half-baked and unpolished, it even gave the Microsoft supporters and fanboys reason to bash Microsoft.
> 
> ...


It's a real shame too - the world could desperately have used _something besides_ chrom-e/-ium (and Firefox); monocultures are always bad.

Besides that, I am of the opinion that Updates should be forbidden (short of catastrophic security flaws, _maybe_). The reason is, _precisely because_ Updating is possible and now easy & convenient too, people _will_ ship unuseable garbage as you have described. _We'll just patch it to be functional later on Undecimber the 32nd!_


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 9, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Perhaps, but it still runs in the background whether you want it too or not.



No it does not. There is no Edge process running unless you start it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> No it does not. There is no Edge process running unless you start it.


Yes, it does. In it's default configuration Edge starts automatically with Windows and drops to a suspended state. It comes in and out of that state as needed by the system until terminated or it's configuration is changed.


----------



## Drone (Aug 9, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Perhaps, but it still runs in the background whether you want it too or not.



That's right.

Old *edge, Microsoft Store, Calculator, Your Phone, Search and Settings* are always running in the background (in the suspended state).
New chromium edge don't run in the background anymore, and I have nothing against Search, Settings and Store. However annoying Your Phone is always there and can't be uninstalled.
I never ever need Your Phone app and I can't even uninstall it, meh.






						Why can't I uninstall the Your Phone app? - Microsoft Support
					

An explanation as to why the Your Phone app can't be uninstalled from Windows 10.




					support.microsoft.com


----------



## kiriakost (Aug 9, 2020)

Drone said:


> That's right.
> 
> Old *edge, Microsoft Store, Calculator, Your Phone, Search and Settings* are always running in the background (in the suspended state).
> New chromium edge don't run in the background anymore, and I have nothing against Search, Settings and Store. However annoying Your Phone is always there and can't be uninstalled.
> I never ever need Your Phone app and I can't even uninstall it, meh.



With all these happening I am no more blame my self about getting Win7 Pro RETAIL at 2020 even as used from eBay (Blue carton box, DVD media among orange License Key).
In the end of the day it is all about the consumer to make the wise decisions and to deny of what it does not work in his favor.
Win 10 was made for the best interest of Microsoft, this using your system resources and CPU and electricity that you are obligated to pay.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 9, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> There are millions of users who are totally naïve about security, operating systems and computer hardware. And that's fine! A computer should be just as easy to use and keep safe as a toaster, home phone or any other household appliance.



I think this mentality is frankly the wrong way to approach the problem, but then, I would.  I know computers.  I know they can't and will never be a toaster.


----------



## Selaya (Aug 9, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> I think this mentality is frankly the wrong way to approach the problem, but then, I would.  I know computers.  I know they can't and will never be a toaster.





> <xterm> The problem with America is stupidity. I'm not saying there should be a capital punishment for stupidity, but why don't we just take the safety labels off of everything and let the problem solve itself?


?


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 9, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> No it does not. There is no Edge process running unless you start it.





lexluthermiester said:


> Yes, it does. In it's default configuration Edge starts automatically with Windows and drops to a suspended state. It comes in and out of that state as needed by the system until terminated or it's configuration is changed.


Hi,
I'll agree otherwise this would not of been created








						How to Prevent Microsoft Edge From Preloading on Windows 10
					

In the Windows 10 October 2018 Update, Edge received a performance boost that lets it pre-launch processes and preload the Start and New Tabs during Windows startup. If you don’t use Edge, though, these optimizations are wasting resource and slowing startup. With a quick Registry hack or Group...




					www.howtogeek.com
				






newtekie1 said:


> Oh no, you have to hold shift and middle click to open a new tab in the foreground.  How absolutely unusable!


HI,
Firefox I don't need  to do that so yeah I'll  pass until shift is no longer needed.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2020)

Drone said:


> New chromium edge don't run in the background anymore


Does it not? The default behavior I've witnessed on even 2004 is that it does start and then enters suspended mode. Does this change at some point after installation?



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I'll agree otherwise this would not of been created
> 
> 
> ...


Right.


----------



## Drone (Aug 9, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Does it not? The default behavior I've witnessed on even 2004 is that it does start and then enters suspended mode. Does this change at some point after installation?



W10 build 19042.423, Edge build 84.0.522.52 (completely replaced old edge and it became part of OS)

After and before I close Edge: It goes away from apps and it's not in the background processes.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 9, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Does it not? The default behavior I've witnessed on even 2004 is that it does start and then enters suspended mode. Does this change at some point after installation?
> 
> 
> Right.



None of my machines have Edge running in the background, even suspended, and I haven't used that registry hack in several builds.

I think Edge only preloads now if you have Edge set as your default browser and once you change the default browser Edge stops preloading by default.  At least that seems to be the behavior I've experienced.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> I think Edge only preloads now if you have Edge set as your default browser and once you change the default browser Edge stops preloading by default. At least that seems to be the behavior I've experienced.


I'm going to have to tinker with that a bit.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 9, 2020)

Same here. Edge (either old EdgeHTML or the Chromium based one) doesn't run in the background by default at startup. I do have set Firefox as default, though.



lexluthermiester said:


> Yes, it does. In it's default configuration Edge starts automatically with Windows and drops to a suspended state. It comes in and out of that state as needed by the system until terminated or it's configuration is changed.





Drone said:


> That's right.
> 
> Old *edge, Microsoft Store, Calculator, Your Phone, Search and Settings* are always running in the background (in the suspended state).
> New chromium edge don't run in the background anymore, and I have nothing against Search, Settings and Store. However annoying Your Phone is always there and can't be uninstalled.
> ...



However, some quick testing shows me that after running Calculator and old Edge and closing them, they remain in the background for a while at least.

In Calculator's case, what remains is the Runtime Broker, which is part of the system and controls trust and permissions for universal apps. After a minute at most the RT broker closes too.

In Edge's case, what remains is:
1 - MicrosoftEdge.exe. The browser main process, manages all the other Edge processes.
2 - MicrosoftEdgeCP.exe. Usually one for each open tab and a couple more that run as "user interface service", three if you open the menus. After closing the browser there should be only one.
3 - MicrosoftEdgeSH.exe (the JIT compiler)
4 - Runtime Broker (trust and permissions)
5 - Browser Broker (no idea what this one does exactly).

Your Phone... that one should only run if you actually used it. Leaves behind one process running after you close the app.

I'm thinking that whatever processes remain in the background after you close the apps is somewhat dictated by whether the app had permission to run in the background...


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 9, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> I think this mentality is frankly the wrong way to approach the problem, but then, I would. I know computers.


I hear you and I agree. Too many people are careless and therefore "choose" to be clueless about their computing devices - even though they know there are significant security risks. But they just don't care. Look at all the very personal information people willfully provide Facebook, Twitter, TikTok and other social media apps. Especially those using their smart phones where their cell phone carriers can link it all (including their contacts, who they have talked to and texted, where they have been and the direction they are going) to their current exact physical locations, real names, billing addresses and billing information - information Microsoft and Windows don't have and don't even attempt to collect. It baffles me.


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 9, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> No doubt a rash of whiny complaints will soon follow this news.
> Which leads to my point. Windows makes it easy to use alternative browsers for those who don't want to use Edge.



1.  The complaints are more then well deserved.
2.  It's an invalid point with no reasonable or logical support.

How many other software vendor whose products you use who force you to waste valuable storage space and potential conflicts with unwanted bloated applications your PC ?  

While MS lost this argument in court already 25 years ago, no significantly punitive action was taken ... Wont be long before someone figures out how to strip it out this time either


----------



## Drone (Aug 9, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Your Phone... that one should only run if you actually used it. Leaves behind one process running after you close the app.
> 
> I'm thinking that whatever processes remain in the background after you close the apps is somewhat dictated by whether the app had permission to run in the background...



I never ran Your Phone, not even once. Yet it always there (suspended and connected to Runtime Broker process). This entire "mobile", "power saving" and "link your phone" approach in W10 is kinda annoying, as a desktop user I don't need all that stuff. W10 could've been better but it has tons of pros, so it's okay.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 9, 2020)

John Naylor said:


> How many other software vendor whose products you use who force you to waste valuable storage space and potential conflicts with unwanted bloated applications your PC ?


Huh? Now that makes no sense. It is none that I use. Because I don't use Avast, Kaspersky, Avira or other unnecessary security programs or other alternative browsers that, out of necessity, would have be downloaded then installed on my systems - taking up even more space than the native solutions. 

And are you seriously going to pretend Edge takes up significantly more disk space than any other browser? Come on! That's ridiculous. Not to mention it is really more about how one uses their browser. 

Potential conflicts? Yeah right - because there is a universe of examples of Microsoft products interfering and causing conflicts with other Microsoft products.   


John Naylor said:


> While MS lost this argument in court already 25 years ago, no significantly punitive action was taken ...


Whoa! Do your homework dude! No punitive action was taken because Microsoft totally capitulated! 

Congress and the EU demanded and got the following from Microsoft.

1. They totally removed the AV components in XP. 
2. They developed a totally IE free version sold in the EU. 
3. They stopped forcing Dell, HP, etc. to install MS Office on their factory systems (instead of WordPerfect, etc.) if they wanted the deep discounts on Windows volume licensing.

And what would have happened had MS not agreed to those terms set by Congress and the EU? They would have been broken up Ma Bell style into little parts. 


John Naylor said:


> 1. The complaints are more then well deserved.


No they aren't. Microsoft has done plenty deserving of complaints - no doubt about that. But they do not deserve getting bashed for everything under the sun any time anybody mentions Microsoft. For example, Windows Update was, once again, bashed in this thread when WU has nothing to do with the subject. 

Bash MS when due and I will defend and likely join you. But bash when not due and I will defend them with equal vigor - whether that be Microsoft, Intel, OEM coolers, Pizza Hut, or Ford 150s - blue F150s with matching blue Leer toppers, specifically.

Wasted storage space?   Gee whiz. There are modern games taking up 150 *Giga*bytes  of disk space and you are "whining" about a browser that takes up ~100 *Mega*bytes! This is exactly the type of whining I was talking about in my first post. See what I mean jayseearr? 

Its sad the length some will go to just so illustrate their biases against Microsoft. 

No more wasting my time here. I'm off to the bike trails . Have a good day folks!


----------



## AltCapwn (Aug 10, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> That I remember the uninstall option was not a live link, just a dead text so sort of useless like some other ms apps that can't be removed without kungfu skills.
> 
> ```
> ...



This was close, but it uninstalls ALL Microsoft UWP programs for ALL users. If you really want to clean up your Windows 10.



Bill_Bright said:


> Good point. No doubt there will be some who will figure out and publish how to remove it.



Well here it is! 
Run Powershell as an administrator.


To uninstall edge :
1. Get the edge package name

```
Get-appxpackage *edge*
```

2.1 Uninstall for the current user

```
Remove-appxpackage *name of the  package*
```

2.2 Uninstall for all users

```
Get-AppxPackage -AllUsers *name of the package*| Remove-AppxPackage
```


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 10, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> I know computers.  I know they can't and will never be a toaster.


Never say never.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 10, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Never say never.
> View attachment 165127


Put the bread on the CPU for a slow toast, or choose the GPU for max toasting power? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 10, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> Wasted storage space?  Gee whiz. There are modern games taking up 150 *Giga*bytes of disk space and you are "whining" about a browser that takes up ~100 *Mega*bytes! This is exactly the type of whining I was talking about in my first post. See what I mean jayseearr?



So it's not wasted because it is only 100mb?  Send me $100.  It's only $100.  Modern salaries are like $150,000.



Bill_Bright said:


> For example, Windows Update was, once again, bashed in this thread when WU has nothing to do with the subject.



Not our fault they don't care about their users.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 11, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Never say never.
> View attachment 165127



It has a parralell port...  there is no chance that things toasts.  Poor toaster.



Selaya said:


> ?



I was implying more just educate the user.  I know, I'm an optimist.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 11, 2020)

altcapwn said:


> This was close, but it uninstalls ALL Microsoft UWP programs for ALL users. If you really want to clean up your Windows 10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't work for Cortana, Edge and a few built in apps. You have to get into the " C:\Windows\SystemApps\ " folder and rename/delete the offending folders themselves. To do that you need to disable UAC then use "Take Ownership" commands to take ownership of the folder you wish to remove. Once removed, you need to reboot the system.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Aug 11, 2020)

not too bad.. it replaced firefox and chrome for me.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 11, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That doesn't work for Cortana, Edge and a few built in apps. You have to get into the " C:\Windows\SystemApps\ " folder and rename/delete the offending folders themselves. To do that you need to disable UAC then use "Take Ownership" commands to take ownership of the folder you wish to remove. Once removed, you need to reboot the system.


Hi,
Problem going further is you just break 10.
Best I've found is an accumulation of reg files to adjust registry.


----------



## Assimilator (Aug 11, 2020)

Microsoft "forcing" a default browser on users is for a very good reason:

They don't want to have to deal with support calls from people who have managed to uninstall every browser on their system and can no longer access the Internet.

Yes, these people exist.
Yes, they are a larger percentage of the population than people who have a problem with Edge not being uninstallable.

Microsoft is merely optimising for ordinary users, not power users.



Selaya said:


> It's a real shame too - the world could desperately have used _something besides_ chrom-e/-ium (and Firefox); monocultures are always bad.
> 
> Besides that, I am of the opinion that Updates should be forbidden (short of catastrophic security flaws, _maybe_). The reason is, _precisely because_ Updating is possible and now easy & convenient too, people _will_ ship unuseable garbage as you have described. _We'll just patch it to be functional later on Undecimber the 32nd!_



You can thank Satya Nadella for that. In his time as head of MS he's gutted their testing and application dev teams in favour of Azure. It's paid off in terms of share price etc., but Microsoft's actual apps (and OS) are far worse in terms of quality than a decade ago. Steve Ballmer's Microsoft would never have allowed Edge to be released in such a broken state, for example.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 11, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> They don't want to have to deal with support calls from people who have managed to uninstall every browser on their system and can no longer access the Internet.



I didn't think about it, but now you mentioned it and I can't stop thinking about how many people would actually make that mistake.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 11, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> I didn't think about it, but now you mentioned it and I can't stop thinking about how many people would actually make that mistake.


I worked tech support, in one form or another, for over 40 years. It is my experience that the vast majority of trouble-calls are for problems that are self-induced. That is exactly why most tech support centers have different levels or tiers of support and Tier 1 are their most junior techs who follow simple checklists that, in effect, start with (1) Is it plugged in? (2) Is it turned on? 

We used to provide support for a very sensitive government facility that was surrounded by two electric fences, parameter, heat and motion sensors, and armed, patrolling security forces. The CSC (central security control) Chief called us at 3AM stating all his CCTV security monitors for the exterior cameras were displaying nothing but black. He insisted someone come out immediately to fix them. 

As our tech approached the building he saw the problem. So as soon as he got signed in, he walked over to the light switches on the wall next to where that Chief was standing, flipped the big switch labeled "Exterior Security Lights" to "On", then walked out. And surprise surprise! All the security monitors were no longer displaying black. True story.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 11, 2020)

Hi,
I never had to use a windows browser to install a different one lol


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 11, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> I never had to use a windows browser to install a different one lol


That's not what he was saying. He was talking about users uninstalling all their browsers, then suddenly being unable to browse the Internet at all. Why? Because they had no browser at all.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 11, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> *I never had to use a windows browser to install a different one lol*





Bill_Bright said:


> That's not what he was saying. He was talking about users uninstalling all their browsers, then suddenly being unable to browse the Internet at all. Why? Because they had no browser at all.


Hi,
Seems you didn't understand what I said.
Maybe read it slower.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 11, 2020)

Okay. Then how did you go out and find, then download the different one?


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 11, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> Okay. Then how did you go out and find, then download the different one?


Hi,
I have all installers on usb.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 11, 2020)

I uninstalled Edge through CCleaner, even took me to the MS Edge website so I could feedback why?  Might come back on the next update....... dunno.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 11, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> I have all installers on usb.


And you had to, at one point in time, go out and get those installers to put them on that USB device, right? No matter. Its not pertinent to this discussion.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 11, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> And you had to, at one point in time, go out and get those installers to put them on that USB device, right? No matter. Its not pertinent to this discussion.


Hi,
No big secrete how to save an installer to usb device either so it may not be pertinent to you but if no browser exist it would be


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 11, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> No big secrete how to save an installer to usb device either so it may not be pertinent to you but if no browser exist it would be


The problem comes when the user uninstalls every browser but has not downloaded one. You, me or any "power user" or tech support staff will probably have an installer ready for use, but not everyone else. And I don't want to be offensive, but there are people dumb or ignorant enough that would uninstall everything only to realize that they lost access to the Web.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 11, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> The problem comes when the user uninstalls every browser but has not downloaded one. You, me or any "power user" or tech support staff will probably have an installer ready for use, but not everyone else. And I don't want to be offensive, but there are people dumb or ignorant enough that would uninstall everything only to realize that they lost access to the Web.


Hi,
Well one good thing win-10 has going for it for these people is a reset or refresh install option.
Otherwise they can always ask a friend/ family I'm sure not all uninstalled all their browsers


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 11, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Well one good thing win-10 has going for it for these people is a reset or refresh install option.
> Otherwise they can always ask a friend/ family I'm sure not all uninstalled all their browsers



Worst time ever for that last idea with entire countries doing quarantines.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 12, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Problem going further is you just break 10.
> Best I've found is an accumulation of reg files to adjust registry.


Or just use a version of Windows 10 that does not require such efforts, such as LTSB/LTSC. These versions do not contain the app store, Cortana, Edge or most of any of the other crap Microsoft includes with the "normal" versions of the OS and yet it has all of the general functionality one would expect from Windows.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 12, 2020)

HA Revo uninstaller says begone foul demon Edge and back from whence it came it went


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 12, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> HA Revo uninstaller says begone foul demon Edge and back from whence it came it went


Interesting. Link?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 12, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Interesting. Link?


As I said earlier, CCleaner did it for me I just uninstalled it from there, it must have worked because not only did it take me to Microsoft's website to complete a survey why I uninstalled it but also from time to time I get a little banner come up saying do I want to download and try the new Microsoft Edge


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 12, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> As I said earlier, CCleaner did it for me I just uninstalled it from there, it must have worked because not only did it take me to Microsoft's website to complete a survey why I uninstalled it but also from time to time I get a little banner come up saying do I want to download and try the new Microsoft Edge


Went and took a look, gonna test as soon as I have a standard Windows 10 install on a spare drive.

While I was there, I saw the following;








						Reports of Windows Defender Classifying CCleaner as PUA
					

Last week we discovered Windows Defender had classified the free version of our CCleaner product and other tools, Defraggler,...




					www.ccleaner.com
				



One of the many reasons why I remove(delete) Windows Defender from all of my personal systems. Irritating Microsoft crap.. It's like they're actually *TRYING* to be more irritating with every passing day..


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 12, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Went and took a look, gonna test as soon as I have a standard Windows 10 install on a spare drive.
> 
> While I was there, I saw the following;
> 
> ...



Actually, that kinda makes sense? Not CCleaner or the installer themselves, but the crap that sometimes comes bundled with them (and the installers of many other applications, not just Piriform's).

However, I think that you should be able to control what kind of stuff you want Defender to detect, which IIRC isn't happening, it's either all on or all off.

For example, ESET does allow you to filter what you want it to detect or not...


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 12, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Worst time ever for that last idea with entire countries doing quarantines.


Hi,
Yeah right okay lol you had to go there


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 12, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> One of the many reasons why I remove(delete) Windows Defender from all of my personal systems. Irritating Microsoft crap.. It's like they're actually *TRYING* to be more irritating with every passing day..


 

An yet another opportunistic bashing of Microsoft that has absolutely nothing to do with the topic - which is Edge, BTW. 

I love CCleaner but frankly, Microsoft was right to flag it because when you attempt to install the "free" version of CCleaner (not the pro - only the free), CCleaner attempted to "foist"  a bunch of unwanted, unsolicited "crap" on our systems - including a toolbar, a browser and two, not one but TWO!   antivirus programs. 

Plus, some, if not all of those unwanted extra programs users did NOT ask for were by default  checked to be installed!  And you bash Microsoft? 

And note Avast was not just trying to foist two of their programs on users systems, but two of Google's too!  And again, you bash Microsoft?  

Darn right those are "potentially unwanted applications"!  And kudos to Microsoft for pointing out Avasts' (and Google's) truly unwanted and greed driven behavior!

And it must be noted WD let users easily continue on with the installation too and not only that, the issue has been completely resolved. The newest versions of those Piriform programs are no longer flagged because they no longer aggressively attempt to foist unwanted unsolicited applications on us! That's a good thing you should be thanking Microsoft for!!! 

So kudos to Microsoft again for forcing another 3rd party developer to code their installer to behave nicely and intuitively - back to the way CCleaner used to be before Avast bought them out. 

It is NOT Microsoft's fault those 3rd party developers started using these foisting tactics - tactics that often resulted in adware, spyware, and other malicious programs on us! Malicious programs that often changed home pages and default search engines and more. Malicious programs that Microsoft surely would get blamed for by you for allowing the program to get installed. It is not Microsoft's fault those companies have forced users to ALWAYS choose the Custom Install option just so we can [hopefully] opt out of those PUAs and changes to our systems. 

If good is to be done, instead of biased, opportunistic bashings at every drop of the hat, why not teach users to discipline themselves to ALWAYS use the Custom install options when installing 3rd party apps?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 12, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> As I said earlier, CCleaner did it for me I just uninstalled it from there, it must have worked because not only did it take me to Microsoft's website to complete a survey why I uninstalled it but also from time to time I get a little banner come up saying do I want to download and try the new Microsoft Edge


Ok, update. I installed a fresh copy of Win10 and then CCleaner. The option to remove everything except Edge was there.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 12, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok, update. I installed a fresh copy of Win10 and then CCleaner. The option to remove everything except Edge was there.
> View attachment 165364View attachment 165365


Very strange, it was for me and I uninstalled it, if it's a fresh install would Edge be the default browser?  If so select something else, there is probably still the old Microsoft Internet Explorer app in Windows, make that default instead, reboot PC and then go look in CCleaner again.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 12, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> Very strange, it was for me and I uninstalled it, if it's a fresh install would Edge be the default browser?  If so select something else, there is probably still the old Microsoft Internet Explorer app in Windows, make that default instead, reboot PC and then go look in CCleaner again.



Perhaps it was some CCleaner functionality that wasn't supposed to be exposed? There was a little note about it in the current version release notes, although it seems unlikely that it was that...


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 12, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Perhaps it was some CCleaner functionality that wasn't supposed to be exposed? There was a little note about it in the current version release notes, although it seems unlikely that it was that...
> 
> View attachment 165366


Could possibly be as I have not updated to latest version, I am on v5.63 7540.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 12, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> Could possibly be as I have not updated to latest version, I am on v5.63 7540.


Nope. I'm fully current and:





Just a thought - I wonder if it has anything do with whether or not you manually installed the "new" Edge, or if you waited until it was pushed out to you. I installed it manually.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 12, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> Nope. I'm fully current and:
> 
> View attachment 165369
> 
> Just a thought - I wonder if it has anything do with whether or not you manually installed the "new" Edge, or if you waited until it was pushed out to you. I installed it manually.



In my daily driver, which runs the canary branch of the new Edge, you only see the new one. Both apps are listed in the modern Settings UI, but old edge is not uninstallable from there.




Tatty_One said:


> As I said earlier, CCleaner did it for me I just uninstalled it from there, it must have worked because not only did it take me to Microsoft's website to complete a survey why I uninstalled it but also from time to time I get a little banner come up saying do I want to download and try the new Microsoft Edge



I did a quick test on a VM. Old Edge can't be uninstalled. You can replace it with Chromium Edge, which you *can* uninstall. However, once you uninstall, old Edge comes back, and again, you can't uninstall it.

Testing with another browser installed, Firefox, and replacing old Edge with new Edge, then removing it ends up the same: old Edge comes back. 

Sadly, I can not trigger Windows Update to give me the update package to replace old with new Edge (ugh, we really need something better than old and new edge, this is too repetitive   ) , so I can't test that scenario.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 12, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> In my daily driver, which runs the canary branch of the new Edge, you only see the new one. Both apps are listed in the modern Settings UI, but old edge is not uninstallable from there.
> View attachment 165370
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, that's the reason I can't see it to be removed. So my previous advice is correct. The current only way to remove Edge is to delete/rename the folder that contains Edge in the Windows\SystemApps folder. Additionally, in the Windows\System32 folder is a number of EXE files that help Edge run. Those files need to be deleted as well otherwise there will be problems. See pics;

Doing this will have one unwanted side-affect, the short-cut for Edge will remain in the start menu. I have not learned of a way to remove it because, of course, Microsoft has removed the ability for users to change the default start menu(a-holes)...


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 12, 2020)

Besides forced removal, the only sure way to not have Edge installed is using LTSB, then, at least until someone comes up with a tried-and-true method for "elegant" removal.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 12, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> Nope. I'm fully current and:
> 
> View attachment 165369
> 
> Just a thought - I wonder if it has anything do with whether or not you manually installed the "new" Edge, or if you waited until it was pushed out to you. I installed it manually.


I got it through an update.  On double checking, It was the new Edge that uninstalled and that is gone, I still have old Edge so I concur that remains, however I don't mind that, it was quick and smooth, the new Edge I found really slow and laggy, it was awful.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 13, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Interesting. Link?











						Uninstall Software, Remove programs easily - Revo Uninstaller Pro
					

Clean removal of any program from your PC. Uninstall and remove programs and software in Windows with Revo Uninstaller Pro easily!



					www.revouninstaller.com
				




here you go


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 13, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> Uninstall Software, Remove programs easily - Revo Uninstaller Pro
> 
> 
> Clean removal of any program from your PC. Uninstall and remove programs and software in Windows with Revo Uninstaller Pro easily!
> ...


Thank You sir! I kept googling it and didn't think I was getting the right results.

EDIT;
Grabbed it, tried it and it had the same problem.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 15, 2020)

Where I think I got a little confused is the thread title, specifically referencing the new version which you can get rid of, obviously that moved to any Edge, I like the old Edge, for me it's very snappy, when I got rid of the new version of Edge I tried Firefox but found that just as laggy as the New Edge so I have reverted to the old Edge ….. even I am confused now!


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 15, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> Where I think I got a little confused is the thread title, specifically referencing the new version which you can get rid of, obviously that moved to any Edge, I like the old Edge, for me it's very snappy, when I got rid of the new version of Edge I tried Firefox but found that just as laggy as the New Edge so I have reverted to the old Edge ….. even I am confused now!



You'll probably be fine using the old edge for a while, but since it's been discontinued and replaced, it's going to be insecure soon.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 15, 2020)

I still use the old Control Panel and Edge is in Add/Remove Programs . In fact I'm gonna uninstall it right now. I was only using it for Dropbox because FF was giving me login troubles I recently fixed.
Edit: Well all that did was put the old Edge back....


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 15, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> I like the old Edge, for me it's very snappy


It was quick. But that was due in great part because it was half-finished. MS was so eager to push it out with W10, they couldn't wait for the developers to finish it, integrate it with all the features they eventually wanted and support for all the standard protocols, add-ons and customizations. It was very stripped down - or rather, not yet laden down. Thus, quick. 

I liked it too - but was very disappointed it was not complete. So were many others - so much so that the bad publicity doomed it forever, forcing Microsoft to abandon it and move to the new Chromium based Edge.


----------

